# Google Earth GPS Coordinates *LINK UPDATED*



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

*Update: I have removed the tracking software from my web site due to security concerns and as such the link below has changed. I apologise for the inconvenience.*

This is a bit of an experiment but if it works, then I'm hoping it'll be useful to a few people.

I've collated a number of GPS points and other points of interest (for kayaking/fishing) - for South East Queensland - into Google Earth and exported them to an externally hosted file on my web site. During my little bit of testing, it appears that I can link to this file on the web and have Google Earth dynamically update whever the source file changes. So I'm making this available to others to test and hopefully find some use for it.

*Instructions for use:*
Open Google Earth.
Right-click on "My Places" and select New > Network Link.
Type a name for it, something like "Gavin's Fishing & Kayaking Places"
In the Location field, put "http://cope.id.au/metatraffic2/track.asp?mtr=/google_earth/Fishing_Kayaking.kmz"
*http://cope.id.au/google_earth/Fishing_Kayaking.kmz*
Click the "Refresh Parameters" check box if it isn't already and select "Time-Based Refresh" and set it to "Periodically" and "24 hrs".

Hopefully this will load the file into Google Earth and you should see a bunch of new points, most of which have a cute little fish icon.

I'd really like feedback as to whether this works for you. Please leave feedback, both good and bad, on this forum so that people can see if there's a common problem and don't report it over and over again. If you've got some GPS points you'd like added, just leave them here also.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hiya HiRAEdd - Sounds a mite confusing for this Luddite. I have a near total incapacity for relating to all things digital so for the sake of my sanity I'll give your plan a wide swerve, but good luck.

I did download Worldwind 1.3 from NASA (free, but needs broadband) and I thought that had some better quality views than Google's Earth. That was true for the spots down south that I like to gawk at anyway. It also does this nifty 3D fly through with a right click and a lean with the mouse that is a great party trick. If you haven't seen it, it is worth the effort. Be interesting to see if you think they compare.

Some nice squire you got the other day. Congrats.

I am willing to offer you my first born though. She can be a tad rough around the edges and a constant drain on resources, but what do you expect for nothing?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

There is the Google Earth Community site (http://bbs.keyhole.com/) but I'm not sure how that works yet. Does anyone have any experience using it? I agree, it would be nice if we could set up one "data source" that everyone could add to and connect to dynamically.


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

worked perfectly....great potential.
I got a shock when I saw the pin for "my House" and realised you must live very close to myself....when I zoomed in I realised it was my own pin and house !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've just finished adding a bunch of new points, mostly launch points around North Brisbane.

Also, I'm still getting _a lot_ of hits for the old link. If you're still linking via the old URL, please update your GE network link with the new URL:
http://cope.id.au/google_earth/Fishing_Kayaking.kmz


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Love GE but for some reason it shuts down after a while on me ,oh well :roll:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Well done Gavin. I appreciate knowing where all these spots are. This will help us plan some more fishing trips.
Most excellent.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Oink (Oct 23, 2005)

I use G.E with my GPS for hunting sites and to follow my tracks on my quad bike.

It works great.

I paid about $20 to upgrade to the interactive level that allows you to use the system and download from your GPS.

I'm sure that for yakking, there are many possible use's. I haven't started to use mine on my yak yet.

I only have limited experience using it by playing around with it when I have the time. It has great capabilitlies, better then me.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Gavin,

That's legendary mate - It works a treat.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Not as good as that yet try this one for
Corio bay launch sites


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

HiRAEdd, where did you get those little icons from.I'd like to put ones like that on mine.

made my own icons


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

HiRAEdd, you have alot to answer for ,i can't flippin well stop . Just did another for Port Melb . 
I never thought of doing it like this.

Port melb file

It's a great way to let people know whats going on ,well done you deserve a medal for thinking about it.
Perhaps Phil can reward the best idea of the month /quarter with a prize "T" shirt . You deserve one for this mate .

I ahve a few updates to put up but that will be later once i get them all up


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I found the original icons somewhere on the net, on a GPS web site. I grabbed them, and modified them to suit my purpose.
Here's a zip file of all the icons I have for anyone else who wants to set up these files.
http://cope.id.au/google_earth/gps_icons.zip


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah thanks for that.

Like i said ,well thought out


----------



## LizardWizard (Feb 10, 2006)

hello !!! this is GREAT !!!
oh yeeeaaaaah, woo hoo !!

im so excited, i think im gonna....... no, i did, now i gotta go change.

now THIS is a good topic thread, thank you very VERY much.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

*Bump*

To make any new members aware.


----------



## FishFinder (Apr 11, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Fantastic my clever friend. you havent been fishing long eh. :shock: :shock: :shock: Great work mate. Good people share, seems to be a lot of this type of sharing thing going on in here. Im with the Wizard Lizard!!!!


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Gavin, that is a really interesting and useful link, thank you. Where will technology take us next?? In fact I was even able to zoom into Laguna Bay - and spotted BillyBob standing on the beach!


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

The easiest way to share your local fishing spots could be with this website
http://www.googleearthhacks.com/downloads/
You need to register to upload files but can be a guest to download files.
I suppose the closest category to post to would be Sports/Other but if they get enough responses they may be talked into a fishing category.
On GoogleEarth just mark your fishing sites, zoom in zoom out, tilt etc for the the best view and then just go to "save as" and save it as a .kmz file (only small) and then upload it to the site above.
My .kmz file is under Sport/Marathon Courses/Kokoda Challenge. It's a 96k course I've help set up to raise money for troubled Gold Coast Youth


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

lazydays, I've thought about uploading it somewhere else but this way allows me to dynamically update it and it is immediately reflected in everyone's Google Earth (assuming they've set up network path to the file).
Secondly, I can see how popular it is in my web logs


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

*bump*
I've added a few extra locations off Redcliffe.


----------

